# Still confused on vacation home use



## jtboney (Jan 22, 2013)

I have read several threads on this issue and am still confused. I currently have a Hopper 2000 and two joeys at my permanent address. I have a small house on the coast (actually a fishing camp) two hours away where I have one television and outside antenna. My question is: If I install a dish at the camp can I (legally) take my Hopper receiver to the camp and watch my programming down there? There is only me and my wife so we do not need the capability of having television at both locations. My stay at the camp is anywhere from 2 days to a month at the time and we usually don't know how long we are going to be staying. 

Also if that's ok does anyone know what equipment I will need - which dish, switch, etc and what about my locals: will I lose them completely or pick up the locals to the camp.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jtboney said:


> I have read several threads on this issue and am still confused. I currently have a Hopper 2000 and two joeys at my permanent address. I have a small house on the coast (actually a fishing camp) two hours away where I have one television and outside antenna. My question is: If I install a dish at the camp can I (legally) take my Hopper receiver to the camp and watch my programming down there? There is only me and my wife so we do not need the capability of having television at both locations. My stay at the camp is anywhere from 2 days to a month at the time and we usually don't know how long we are going to be staying.
> 
> Also if that's ok does anyone know what equipment I will need - which dish, switch, etc and what about my locals: will I lose them completely or pick up the locals to the camp.


You can call and ask DISH your usage sounds acceptable to DISH terms of usage. They have access to your account records and programming to more easily answer your questions.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

A better plan, since you're going back and forth, is to set up a DishMover install at the vacation home; bring your Hopper with you. Let Dish do all the work, then you carry back and forth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As long as you are only viewing in one location at one time... and you contact Dish each time you move locations, then you would be ok.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

coldsteel said:


> A better plan, since you're going back and forth, is to set up a DishMover install at the vacation home; bring your Hopper with you. Let Dish do all the work, then you carry back and forth.


I'd have to agree with this.

If you qualify for the free Dish mover then you may as well use it and skip out on doing all of the work yourself and you would still keep the Dish and wiring at both homes.


----------



## jtboney (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I may contact Dish about doing a dish mover. If I do this they won't pick up my old dish from my permanent residence?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

jtboney said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. I may contact Dish about doing a dish mover. If I do this they won't pick up my old dish from my permanent residence?


Yep, thats why its a good idea. In a Dish mover the only thing that moves with you is your receiver and remote controls. The wiring and Dish stay at the old home.

So you keep your set up at your permanent residence and you get a brand new set up at your vacation spot.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jtboney said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. I may contact Dish about doing a dish mover. If I do this they won't pick up my old dish from my permanent residence?


No, Dish will leave the dish at the old location.


----------



## jtboney (Jan 22, 2013)

If I go the dish mover route, which sounds good, I guess they will set my locals for my second location. When I take it back to my permanent home I will lose my locals? I can put up an antenna so it won't be a real big deal. THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND ADVICE.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jtboney said:


> If I go the dish mover route, which sounds good, I guess they will set my locals for my second location. When I take it back to my permanent home I will lose my locals? I can put up an antenna so it won't be a real big deal. THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND ADVICE.


To be fully compliant with the terms of service, you would be supposed to call Dish again when you return home. That would then restore your proper LiLs again too.

You will also run into problems if your receivers are connected to phone/internet in a location other than your service address... which is why in the scenario you propose you would be supposed to call Dish each time you move the receiver to the new home or back again.


----------



## jtboney (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to be fully compliant but I think it would be a very big hassle (for me and Dish) if I called them every time I change locations. We probably go to the camp more than 20 times per year, sometimes for a few weeks and sometimes for a day or two. I don't mind giving up my locals at one place or the other. I just don't want to lose them in both places. My receiver would not be connected to a phone line in either location because my wife and I only use cell phones. I do think my receiver at my home is connected to my wi-fi but that can be easily corrected. I do not have wi-fi at my camp.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

^Not a hassle at all. The phone call takes less then 2 minutes long and after that it ideally only takes 5 more minutes for the receiver to switch to the right locals 

As a former employee I gotta be honest this type of phone call was one of my favorites lol, quick and easy and made my stats stay at a nice good average (fast calls = good stats )


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I would think the CSRs wouldn't mind calls that are "easy fix" calls... and it only takes a few minutes to be completely compliant with the terms of service.

Otherwise, the ramifications for being caught violating terms of service are not good.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

If it were me I would get a 211k reciever as your "Tailgater". You could either buy the tailgater dish or just install a different dish at the 2nd location.Then you wouldnt have to bother with unhooking recievers.You might have to shell out a few $$$ but the convenience IMHO would be worth it


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

davejacobson said:


> If it were me I would get a 211k reciever as your "Tailgater". You could either buy the tailgater dish or just install a different dish at the 2nd location.Then you wouldnt have to bother with unhooking recievers.You might have to shell out a few $$$ but the convenience IMHO would be worth it


Sounds like you are suggesting violating DISH's terms of service.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please keep the thread on-topic and not encouraging terms of service violations. It would be nice to help the thread starter instead of having to close the thread due to violations._


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think they allow a 211 on the same account as a Hopper/Joey set-up anyway.

What are the TOS on the tailgater anyway? Is it a separate account?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Michael P said:


> I don't think they allow a 211 on the same account as a Hopper/Joey set-up anyway.
> 
> What are the TOS on the tailgater anyway? Is it a separate account?


A 211 is allowed on the same account with a H/J setup for RV use and if the 211 and tailgater is owned and not leased.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

A 211k is allowed on a hopper joey account.Intermittent use of the 211 is also permitted. Now the question is whether Dish considers tailgating and use in an RV different from your vacation home. Its still intermittent use IMHO. I would not suggest it if I thought it violated your terms of use. Maybe DIRT can chime in.From the distributors I have talked to Dish encourages tailgating use with a 211k and makes no distinction between your tailgate your RV or your vacation cabin.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

davejacobson said:


> A 211k is allowed on a hopper joey account.Intermittent use of the 211 is also permitted. Now the question is whether Dish considers tailgating and use in an RV different from your vacation home. Its still intermittent use IMHO. I would not suggest it if I thought it violated your terms of use. Maybe DIRT can chime in.From the distributors I have talked to Dish encourages tailgating use with a 211k and makes no distinction between your tailgate your RV or your vacation cabin.


Yes, Dish does consider use in an RV different than use in a vacation home. Vacation homes, cabins, and any other permanent structures at a different location from the main home are required to have a separate account unless you are taking all of the receivers back and forth between the two.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

jtboney said:


> ...... I have a small house on the coast (actually a fishing camp) two hours away ......


If the vacation house is only two hours away, it may very well still be in the same spot beam your permanent residence is. If so, just pay a dealer for a dish install at the vacation house, cart the receiver back and forth, and continue watching your home locals.

Different local markets share the same spot beams.
Places I travel with the motorhome cross into different TV markets, but use the same spot beam as my home locals. I just leave well enough alone and keep my home locals and use the motorhome TV antenna if I want the area stations.


----------

